# miss moves



## rusty baker (Feb 28, 2009)

Had a miss in 93 altima. changed wires, miss moved to a different cylinder, changed plugs, moved again. changed cap it moved again. Any ideas?:wtf:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 28, 2009)

Could it be a vacuum hose?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 28, 2009)

Not much response on this forum is there?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 28, 2009)

Still would like to get a response


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

What do you mean by "moved"? It's impossible for a miss to just get up and "move".


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 28, 2009)

The car had a miss. When the plugs were changed it moved to a different cyl. When the wires were changed, it moved again.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 28, 2009)

Guess I'll move this to active one last time.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 28, 2009)

Can you hear me now?


----------



## glacierlodge (Mar 7, 2009)

Maybe you could give a much longer  description of your problem. One sentence about missing moves does not give us much to go on. Give a basic run down of the problem solving you have done so far. How are you checking on which cylinder is misfiring? Does it miss when you are driving or idling, warm or cold engine, warm or cold day? are there any codes? does it pass DEQ? I know you are being brief and to the point, but sometimes more is better.


----------

